# My new project: '83 Quantum Coupe



## Almost1 (Nov 3, 2010)

I picked up this coupe last week from the classifieds on here. I drove ~500 miles round trip to get her home. Not in the best shape on the outside and the 1.7 is seized. I bought her with the intentions to restore myself and to hone my body working skills. 

It's a 1.7 gas 5 speed with 171,000 miles. Electric windows (that work), electric mirrors, A/C, but no cruise control. Since the motor is assumed to be toast until I really tear into it, I was thinking of putting the 5 cylinder in it which I was hoping you all could help me out and let me know how the mounting compares to what I have. It's definitely going to be an intense project for me, but I really like the coupes.

Sorry the pictures aren't the best. I'll get more soon.


----------



## Armchair67 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, but I have been on the look out for a Coupe as well. Don't see any pics of your car here, but maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

What a find!


----------

